# Glass Slag/Cullet Rocks



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 12, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone collects or looks for glass slag/cullet rocks, which are the remnants of glass that hardened inside furnaces and are often found near old glass factories. Rounded pieces of glass resembling river rocks can also be found in waterways if you look very carefully. Here is an example of a piece I have. Backlit with an LED light. This came from a creek bed, and I almost missed it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 14, 2018)

There's also industrial slag, solid or opaque in colour and depth, which comes in bright teals and greens here. I put it in the garden when I find it in large pieces. 
That's a very nice hunk of glass.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 19, 2018)

Thank you! I have those also. The ones I have are aqua, teal, green, and amber.





Spirit Bear said:


> There's also industrial slag, solid or opaque in colour and depth, which comes in bright teals and greens here. I put it in the garden when I find it in large pieces.
> That's a very nice hunk of glass.


----------

